

Reddit alternatives - adgin

I spend a lot of time on Reddit, but I'm starting to get annoyed about the user interface. I find myself clicking a lot on the random link and openning a plethora of links.<p>For the moment I'm trying gsick which I'm liking quite a bit. But I was wondering if you people knew of some other sites I could look into.
======
duiker101
You should totally check the Reddit Enhancment
Suite(<http://redditenhancementsuite.com/>). It adds a lot of useful
functions. Otherway I think digg.com should be similar, it was a predecessor
of reddit that was crashed by it and now is trying to emerge again with a new
team.

